# Boris Khan



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 25, 2016)

Nasty bad guy from the Star Trek film Khan







Cat from Wigan, Boris Khan


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2016)

Lovely kitten, but not so sure about dressing up clothes for cats!


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

Copepod said:


> Lovely kitten, but not so sure about dressing up clothes for cats!



I'll be sure to pass on your reservations to the kitten. The problem we have though is he is so used to being around people that the minute you sit down and start doing something he immediately leaps onto your knee and wants to be a part of it. It's not so much a case of forcing a wardrobe onto him. He kind of picks his own. He has a quirky penchant for dressing up as Star Trek characters.  He is also quite partial to looking a bit like Sherlock Holmes buy obviously we only him to smoke Old Holborne in his pipe as Rough Shag tobacco really makes him cough


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2016)

I'm considering enrolling my cat to accompany my WW1 nursing officer character - she can have a leather collar / harness / lead, china saucer of milk and a wicker travelling basket.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

Copepod said:


> I'm considering enrolling my cat to accompany my WW1 nursing officer character - she can have a leather collar / harness / lead, china saucer of milk and a wicker travelling basket.




Cats do not do well on milk. They are actually allergic to it as they cannot digest lactose. Unless you wish to use cat milk which is lactose free


----------



## KookyCat (Jul 26, 2016)

I think I love Boris . My friend's cat Edna has a liking for tshirts, she has an unfortunate skin condition that causes her fur to fall out when she's a bit stressed, when this happens in winter she needs a tshirt to keep her warm. The vet provided a very boring "protective shirt" but Edna's caregiver is a nifty seamstress so she's developed a wardrobe reflective of Edna's personal tastes including a few rock chick looks, and a Christmas ensemble with snowflakes, although that's more of a sweatshirt.  She's particularly prone to Christmas baldness, since she finds Christmas stressful....well who doesn't.  One vet suggested putting her to sleep because she's prone to stress, thankfully another vet was more useful and she now has tshirts and massage and vitamin B injections and her baldness is much reduced.  She's my favourite feline, but Boris comes a close second.


----------



## Diabeticliberty (Jul 26, 2016)

If I might be so bold as to suggest that if we were gonna come up with a list of extremely cool names for cats then Edna would most definitely be in my top 3 

Here is a piccy of Boris with his sister who is called Doris


----------



## Stitch147 (Jul 26, 2016)

Boris and Doris are soooo cute.


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2016)

Diabeticliberty said:


> Cats do not do well on milk. They are actually allergic to it as they cannot digest lactose. Unless you wish to use cat milk which is lactose free


I know milk isn't recommended for cats, but she helps herself to abandoned mugs of cold tea or coffee and I allow her to lick a milk bottle top, or give her a teaspoon of milk diluted in water no more than once a week, with no ill effects. So, I think she's a cat who had retained her ability to digest lactose.


----------



## trophywench (Jul 26, 2016)

Whatever she drinks (Earl Grey? Lapsang Souchong?) it's the china saucer and the wicker basket that are the important bits character-wise, anyway!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 26, 2016)

Exactly - I can't use a plastic bowl or even her current Woolworths ovenproof bowl, nor her plastic basket, even uf I've had it since collecting a previous cat in 1992. At the moment, she just has whatever I'm drinking, usually supermarket own brand teabags. We'll have tea leaves in a teapot when we're in character


----------

